# Kendo/Kenjutsu Animated GIF set from The Yakuza (1974)



## Stickgrappler (Nov 20, 2014)

RIP Takakura Ken


Made some GIFs from one of my favorite movies in which he co-starred, The Yakuza



















Enjoy 7 more GIFs here:
The Yakuza (1974) Animated GIF Set 1 ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------

